# Directory Enquiries



## Nick Pendrell

Is there a directory enquiries service in Egypt like 118118 where they can give you phone numbers and other information in English?

Do the mobile phone operators have their own services?

Anyone have any bouquets or brickbats to offer any of the mobile phone operators?

I used Vodafone while I was over and everything was fine.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi there is a Telephone Central - 069 3660 600/1 and 069 3660 400 so this could be the equivalent.
They also have yellow pages.com.eg


----------



## Nick Pendrell

Perfect! I might have guessed that you'd have the answer!

Many thanks again for all your help with this.


----------



## queenie40something

Your welcome!!


----------

